# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Novo istraživanje razbilo mit o dojenju? "Učinci dojenja na dijete su precijenjeni"

## Deaedi

Zanimljivo istraživanje:


http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/sibbreast.htm

http://www.index.hr/mame/clanak/novo...ni/731673.aspx


Nije mi baš jasna ova rečenica, mislila sam da je greška u prijevodu:




> Jedina je razlika pronađena u slučaju astme, gdje djeca koja su bila dojena imaju veću šansu za razvijanje astme ako je imaju i roditelji. Ta je veza pronađena još ranije, a ovim je istraživanjem samo potvrđena.


Zar se ne smatra da dojenje smanjuje mogućnost nastanka astme, a po ovome je zaključeno suprotno?

----------


## pomikaki

I meni je zapela ta rečenica za oko, ne znam kako bi to moglo biti povezano.

No što se ostatka tiče, nisam sigurna je li istraživanje "nategnuto". Čak i da nije, moj izbor bi i dalje ostao isti, ako ni zbog čega drugog onda bar zbog vlastitog komfora.

----------


## pulinka

Ja bih volela da pročitam originalni članak. Ovo mi sve na letimičan pogled zvuči jako izvučeno iz konteksta.
Mislim, dojenje nema pozitivan učinak na 10 od 11 ispitivanih karakteristika.
Pa, dobro. 
I to je to, što se argumentacije tiče?
A neke druge karakteristike?
Osim toga, analizirana su deca od 4 do 14 godina. Naravno da dojenje ne može više imati presudan uticaj na njih? Niti može sprečiti debljanje, recimo, koje je ispitivano? Pa nije dojenje čarobni štapić?

----------


## Deaedi

Pa stavila sam link na originalni članak.

----------


## Beti3

Moje je mišljenje da je dojenje osobna stvar mame.

Da li ima dugoročno dobre, loše ili nikakve učinke, uopće mi nije bitno.

Beba koja napućenim ustašcima traži hranu i mama koja tu hranu ima, na optimalnoj temperaturi i savršeno probavljivu, dovoljan su razlog za dojenje.

Meni je dojenje bilo jedina prava ishrana moje djece u prvoj godini života i nikakva istraživanja, nikakve reklame, nikakvi komentari okoline mi nisu bili važni.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pa nije dojenje čarobni štapić?


kako nije?  :Grin: 
101 razlog za dojenje 

dakle, ta studija opovrgava neke od ovih dosadašnjih. gdje su dokazali da dojenje smanjuje rizik pretilosti, dijabetesa itd itd, djeca su inteligentnija i bolja i sve nešto. i imaju odličnu kožu  i manje bljuckaju i sretna su noću. ima tih studija milijardu.   

za zadržati titule, treba pisati i objavljivati studije. ja niti jednima ionako baš pretjerano ne vjerujem pa meni svejedno  :Grin: . 
dojenje mi je bilo super, i opet bih dojila, a sad postotak vamo, postotak tamo, studija na studiju...hebaj ga.

----------


## spajalica

> Pa stavila sam link na originalni članak.



ovdje je originalni clanak
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...77953614000549

----------


## Apsu

Jucer procitam ovo : http://matrixworldhr.wordpress.com/2...im-dijelovima/

A danas ovo.. Haha.. Ja i dalje vjerujem u dojenje a sve ostali su propagande protiv dojenja kako djeca ne bi jela "besplatno" nego da roditelji kupuju adaptirano mlijeko. 

Čovječe, još od crteža u pećinama do Babilona, Egipta itd se veličaju ženine grudi a mlijeko se uspoređuje sa zlatom.. 

Da dijete raste u tegli za cvijeće onda bi se i složila s tim da ga treba najhraniti s nečim iz vana, ali pošto je raslo u meni, onda je jasno da ga ( ako žena može i uspije naravno)  treba hraniti sa nečim iz mene! 

Da, precijenjeno..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ki ki

_Isključivo dojenje tijekom 6 mjeseci (u usporedbi s isključivim dojenjem koje traje 3-4 mjeseca, s kombinacijom druge hrane i dojenja nakon toga) smanjuje probavne infekcije djece, pomaže majci da izgubi višak tjelesne težine i sprječava ponovnu trudnoću, ali nema dugoročni utjecaj na alergijske bolesti, rast, debljinu, kognitivne sposobnosti ili ponašanje.
_
_Rezultati dvaju kontroliranih ispitivanja i 21 druge studije pokazuju da isključivo dojenje (bez ikakve druge krute ili tekuće hrane osim humanoga mlijeka, osim vitamina i lijekova) tijekom 6 mjeseci ima nekoliko prednosti u odnosu na isključivo dojenje koje traje 3 ili 4 mjeseca, nakon čega slijedi kombinacija dojenja i druge hrane. Ove prednosti uključuju niži rizik od probavnih infekcija u djece, brži gubitak viška tjelesne težine nakon porođaja i odgodu ponovne uspostave menstruacijskog ciklusa. Nije uočen smanjen rizik za druge infekcije, alergijske bolesti, debljinu, karijes, kognitivne probleme ili probleme u ponašanju. Smanjena razina željeza je uočena u djece u zemljama u razvoju.
- See more at: http://summaries.cochrane.org/hr/CD0....dzQ3Fr9O.dpuf_

kopirano sa cochrane http://summaries.cochrane.org/hr/CD0...ucivog-dojenja

----------


## Kosjenka

zanimljivo u mojoj obitelji je da moja dojena djeca i moj dugo  dojeni muž imaju alergije na koješta, stariji sin se bori sa gadnim  dermatitisom, astmom, rinitisom i koječima. Mužu se pod stare dane razvilo brdo alergija.
A meni koja ni 15 dana nisam bila kad me mater stavila na AD, meni ni vrag nije.
Bezobzira dojenje je i dalje bio moj izbor. I kad pogledam provorđenog koji je vječito u borbi sa alergijama samo se utješim da nije dojio da bi vrlo vjerovatno bilo i gore.

----------


## vertex

Koliko sam shvatila (nisam natenane čitala), poanta članka je ovo:



> If breast-feeding doesn’t have the impact that we think it will have on long-term childhood outcomes, then even though it is very important in the short-term we really need to focus on other things,” she said. “We need to look at school quality, adequate housing and the type of employment parents have when their kids are growing up.


Važno je u periodu dok traje prehrana mlijekom tj. u dojenačkoj dobi, i u to se ovo istraživanje nije diralo, nego to uzima kao gotovu činjenicu. Proučavaju se i dovode u pitanje dugoročni efekti na zdravlje.

----------


## pulinka

Spajalica, da, na to sam mislila, hvala.
Cvijeto, da, znam za to  :Smile: . 
I ja sam shvatila da se kratkoročna prednost uzima zdravo za gotovo. Meni je i to dovoljan argument za dojenje. 
A za dugoročne, pa, mislim da će biti potrebno više studija od ove jedne.

----------


## Lili75

> zanimljivo u mojoj obitelji je da moja dojena djeca i moj dugo dojeni muž imaju alergije na koješta, stariji sin se bori sa gadnim dermatitisom, astmom, rinitisom i koječima. Mužu se pod stare dane razvilo brdo alergija.
> A meni koja ni 15 dana nisam bila kad me mater stavila na AD, meni ni vrag nije.
> Bezobzira dojenje je i dalje bio moj izbor. I kad pogledam provorđenog koji je vječito u borbi sa alergijama samo se utješim da nije dojio da bi vrlo vjerovatno bilo i gore.


*Kosjenka*, znaš i sama da su alergije nasljedne u velikom postotku, vjerojatno su ti djeca pokupila to "nasljeđe" od tate.  :Smile: 

Meni je uvijek najbolje rješenje (ukoliko je to moguće) ono iz prirode, dojila i uvijek bih ponovno.

----------


## gita75

Ja ne znam zašto uz ta "istraživanja" kojima nas bombardiraju svaki dan ne objave i podatak od kud se financira istraživanje. 
Pa da nam svima bude sve jasno, a ne ovako, moraš glavu razbijat svaki dan.

----------


## trampolina

Kad nisam dojila mislila sam da je svemoguće.
Kad sam dojila mislila sam da je precijenjeno.

Sad s odmakom (iako mala još sisa) mislim da je to samo crtica u djetetovom životu. Vrlo praktična, doduše, ali se ne bih baš grizla i da nikog nisam dojila.
Interesantno, ali s prvim mi je nedojenje bilo mini smak svijeta, baš sam se osjećala kao nedobra majka.

Ah, valjda sam odrasla.

----------


## tangerina

> I ja sam shvatila da se kratkoročna prednost uzima zdravo za gotovo. Meni je i to dovoljan argument za dojenje. 
> A za dugoročne, pa, mislim da će biti potrebno više studija od ove jedne.


Slažem se s ovim i sa Vertex

Ljudi su komplicirani sustavi na koje djeluje miljarde faktora, i ne može se izolirati jedan koji određuje hoće li netko dugoročno biti zdrav ili ne, pretio ili ne, imati alergije i slično. Svaki od njih vuče rizik na svoju stranu, ali na razini populacije, na razini pojedinca je pitanje kako će se iskombinirati.

----------


## Anemona

> Kad nisam dojila mislila sam da je svemoguće.
> Kad sam dojila mislila sam da je precijenjeno.
> 
> Sad s odmakom (iako mala još sisa) mislim da je to samo crtica u djetetovom životu. Vrlo praktična, doduše, ali se ne bih baš grizla i da nikog nisam dojila.
> Interesantno, ali s prvim mi je nedojenje bilo mini smak svijeta, baš sam se osjećala kao nedobra majka.
> 
> Ah, valjda sam odrasla.


Ovo potpisujem. Jedina razlika je što je moje razdoblje dojenja/nedojenja bilo kratko, ali "smak svijeta" me prao godinama.

----------


## spajalica

> Ja ne znam zašto uz ta "istraživanja" kojima nas bombardiraju svaki dan ne objave i podatak od kud se financira istraživanje. 
> Pa da nam svima bude sve jasno, a ne ovako, moraš glavu razbijat svaki dan.


 za svako istrazivanje se zna ko ih financira. za ovo konkretno:
This research was supported in whole (or in part) by R24-HD058484 from the Eunice Kennedy
Shriver National Institute of Child Health & Human Development awarded to the Ohio State
University Institute for Population Research.

----------


## Jurana

S Rode: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/izvj...u-preuvelicana

----------


## pomikaki

> S Rode: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/izvj...u-preuvelicana


baš sam htjela linkati, roda strikes back  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Kad nisam dojila mislila sam da je svemoguće.
> Kad sam dojila mislila sam da je precijenjeno.
> 
> Sad s odmakom (iako mala još sisa) mislim da je to samo crtica u djetetovom životu. Vrlo praktična, doduše, ali se ne bih baš grizla i da nikog nisam dojila.
> Interesantno, ali s prvim mi je nedojenje bilo mini smak svijeta, baš sam se osjećala kao nedobra majka.
> 
> Ah, valjda sam odrasla.


Veliki X
Nisam dojila dugo, nažalost zbog slabosti karaktera i mnogo vanjskih čimbenika koji su pogubno djelovali na dojenje.
Mislila sam da je smak svijeta.
Zamišljam treće dijete i sanjarim da ću dojiti.
Pretpostavljam da bih u tom scenariju mislila da je dojenje precijenjeno.

Klinci mi nisu alergični na ništa, a MM pati od dermatitisa i alergija raznih vrsta. Dobro nam je pao grah, izgleda.

----------


## Kosjenka

> *Kosjenka*, znaš i sama da su alergije nasljedne u velikom postotku, vjerojatno su ti djeca pokupila to "nasljeđe" od tate. 
> 
> Meni je uvijek najbolje rješenje (ukoliko je to moguće) ono iz prirode, dojila i uvijek bih ponovno.


ma znam ali to mi se uvijek podvuče pod nos kao eto dojila si ih pa vidi a tebi ni vrag nije, ja vjerujem da bi bilo samo gore da nisam dojila.

----------


## XENA

> zanimljivo u mojoj obitelji je da moja dojena djeca i moj dugo  dojeni muž imaju alergije na koješta, stariji sin se bori sa gadnim  dermatitisom, astmom, rinitisom i koječima. Mužu se pod stare dane razvilo brdo alergija.
> A meni koja ni 15 dana nisam bila kad me mater stavila na AD, meni ni vrag nije.
> Bezobzira dojenje je i dalje bio moj izbor. I kad pogledam provorđenog koji je vječito u borbi sa alergijama samo se utješim da nije dojio da bi vrlo vjerovatno bilo i gore.


Oba dvije su cure dojene, prva nije a druga je alergićna tako da mislim da to nema veze sa dojenjem/nedojenjem.
I ja se tješim kao ti, da druga nije dojena koliko bi nam teže bilo pošto joj je potvrđena alergija i na kravlje mlijeko.




> ma znam ali to mi se uvijek podvuče pod nos kao eto dojila si ih pa vidi a tebi ni vrag nije, ja vjerujem da bi bilo samo gore da nisam dojila.


Upravo tako, majke koje su svojim izborom hranile dijecu AD-om vječito žele umanjiti važnost i dobrobiti dojenja (predpotstavljam zbog grižnje savijesti)

----------


## pulinka

Odlična poenta članka na Rodi.
Nikako da pročitam originalni članak iz naslova do kraja, ali su mi već same ispitivane osobine onako...bezveze. 




> We examine eleven different outcomes – body mass index, obesity, asthma, hyperactivity, parental attachment, behavioral compliance, reading comprehension, vocabulary recognition, math ability, memory based intelligence, and scholastic competence.


Zar nije hiperaktivnost velikim delom nasledna, kao i astma, pa i neka stanja koja izazivaju gojaznost, uostalom kao i ove komponente inteligencije? 
Kako su uspeli da odvoje uticaj nasleđa od uticaja dojenja? 
Zar ne bi jedino studije na identičnim blizancima bile validne za ovo (pod uslovom da nađu majku koja bi jednog blizanca dojila, a drugog ne)?
Osim toga, parental attachment, hm... da li se stvarno promoviše kao prednost dojenja bolji parental attachment sa detetom od 4-14 godina? 
Idem da pročitam do kraja rad, verovatno će mi biti jasnije.

----------


## gita75

> za svako istrazivanje se zna ko ih financira. za ovo konkretno:
> This research was supported in whole (or in part) by R24-HD058484 from the Eunice Kennedy
> Shriver National Institute of Child Health & Human Development awarded to the Ohio State
> University Institute for Population Research.


ok, a tko njih financira?

----------


## spajalica

e pa sad to treba pogeldati, a ja stvarno nemam vremena, imas broj granta pa proguglaj. ali za svako istrazivanje za koji se objavi rad, vise manje pise broj projekta koji je financirao istrazivanje, jer tim radovima pravdas ulozena sredstva.

----------


## Kloto

[QUOTE=Beti3;2582120]Moje je mišljenje da je dojenje osobna stvar mame.

Da li ima dugoročno dobre, loše ili nikakve učinke, uopće mi nije bitno.

Beba koja napućenim ustašcima traži hranu i mama koja tu hranu ima, na optimalnoj temperaturi i savršeno probavljivu, dovoljan su razlog za dojenje.

Potpis. Još bih dodala - dojenje je nevjerojatno praktično.

----------


## gita75

meni su precijenjeni učinci istraživanja na dojeće i nedojeće majke.

----------


## leonisa

> meni su precijenjeni učinci istraživanja na dojeće i nedojeće majke.


vidis, meni je ginekolog to tako lijepo objasnio (rak dojki konkretno).
ima veze s "cvrstocom" dojki zena koje nisu nikad rodile, koje nisu dojile i koje su dojile ili dugo dojile, kolicina mlijecnih zlijezdi i tkiva (koje se kako starimo povlace, a dojenje to "povlacenje" prolongira) vs masno tkivo (koje ga zamjenjuje).

naravno, on je to objasnio puno strucnije  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> vidis, meni je ginekolog to tako lijepo objasnio (rak dojki konkretno).
> ima veze s "cvrstocom" dojki zena koje nisu nikad rodile, koje nisu dojile i koje su dojile ili dugo dojile, kolicina mlijecnih zlijezdi i tkiva (koje se kako starimo povlace, a dojenje to "povlacenje" prolongira) vs masno tkivo (koje ga zamjenjuje).
> 
> naravno, on je to objasnio puno strucnije


nisam mislila na učinak dojenja na majke, 
nego na učinak koji kod majki (dojećih i nedojećih) izazivaju razni rezultati istraživanja o učinku dojenja na djecu.

tipa; ja ne dojim... ajmeee dokazali su da dojenje utječe na mentalni razvoj, psihički razvoj itd. moje će djete biti mentalno i fizički u zaostatku, ja sam nikakva majka...
ili; ja dojim... ajmeeee dokazali su da dugo dojenje uzrokuje rizik od, nemam pojma, edipovog kompleksa. šta sad da radim da ga prestanem dojit, ili ne... sad će sigurno on imat taj kompleks, pa kakva sam ja to majka...

samo sam htjela reći da majke previše to dojenje uzimaju k srcu (dojile ili ne), a svakodnevno smo bombardirani s bar tri nova istraživanja od kojih barem dva imaju dijametralno suprotne rezultate.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Zar nije hiperaktivnost velikim delom nasledna, kao i astma, pa i neka stanja koja izazivaju gojaznost, uostalom kao i ove komponente inteligencije? 
> Kako su uspeli da odvoje uticaj nasleđa od uticaja dojenja? 
> .


pa nije mi sad baš pravedno da se iste stvari ne pitaju i kad se isti argumenti koriste kao prednosti dojenja  :Undecided: 

i potpisujem gitin zadnji post.

----------


## leonisa

aha, gita, slazem se s tobom.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa nije mi sad baš pravedno da se iste stvari ne pitaju i kad se isti argumenti koriste kao prednosti dojenja 
> 
> .


Zar te stvarno cudi selektivnost u argumentima?

----------


## pulinka

> pa nije mi sad baš pravedno da se iste stvari ne pitaju i kad se isti argumenti koriste kao prednosti dojenja


Slažem se. 
Samo eto, sad mi se pružila prilika da ovaj članak u celosti pročitam. Pa sam primetila ono što mi je neobično.
Obično nemam ni priliku ni vreme da čitam cele članke ni pro ni kontra dojenja. 
Tako da nemam komentar na članke u korist dojenja koje potežu ove argumente. 
Moj lični izbor argumenata u korist dojenja ne bi imao ništa sa gore navedene liste.
A mislim da je uticaj dojenja na inteligenciju vrlo teško dokaziv nekakvim merljivim i uverljivim načinom.

----------


## flossycandy

Nadovezati cu se na ovo. Mene mama nikad nije dojila jer je jedva prezivjela porod. Ne samo da nisam alergicna na nista, kao dijete nisam bila bolezljiva niti pila antibiotike nego nikad nisam bila u bolnici do prije 5 tjedana kad sam rodila svoje dijete. S druge strane poznajem (imam i u obitelji) zene koje su religiozno dojile svoju djecu preko godinu dana i tu djecu prakticki od rodjenja vode kod doktora zbig silnih upala, alergija i koznacegajos. Dakle, ne znaci da su dojena djeca automatski zdravija odnosno nedojena - nezdravija. Volim citirati jednog starog iskusnog doktora: "rodis se kao fico ili kao mercedes"  :Smile:  Ja svoju bebu dojim jer nisam od pocetka imala nikakvih problema niti mi je dojenje bilo komplicirano tako da smo vrlo brzo nas dvije usavrsile sve polozaje. Meni je puno lakse i beskrajno mi je prakticno a hoce li moja beba imati dugorocno nekakvu dobrobit-ne znam. Nadam se da hoce.

----------


## Optimisticna

Dojila sam jako uspješno,lagano (1,3godine)  i dojit ću ponovo (nadam se). Dok sam dojila Malom dečku nije bilo ništa, nije ni kihnuo, od onda.... od prehlada, alergija na ubod komaraca, bronhitisa do upala pluća. Bolestan je mjesečno po dva puta minimalno.

----------


## peg8020000

Ja nisam bila dojeno dijete, uvijek super zdrava. Moje dijete dugo dojeno, zdravlje za pokucat u drvo... Vjerujem da je prije svega važno kakve gene si povukao. A što se tiče dojenja, uvijek bi mu dala prednost, ako zbog ničeg drugog, zbog toga što mislim da mora biti jako naporno usred noći prekuhavat bočice.

----------


## silkica

> Upravo tako, majke koje su svojim izborom hranile dijecu AD-om vječito žele umanjiti važnost i dobrobiti dojenja (predpotstavljam zbog grižnje savijesti)


Ja bih baš rekla da je suprotno.
Ja nisam dojila,pa mi se vječito nešto nameće da bi bile zdravije da sam dojila.Ali eto,kao to je moj izbor(da ,kao da je bio moj izbor-isto mi je bio mini smak svijeta,depresija...).
Po mom iskustvu-naišla sam na osudu dojećeih majki da se nisam (po)trudila dovoljno,da sam brzo odustala,da ovo,da ono...I *obavezno se* i njima dešavala baš isto što i meni,ali one nisu odustale...A ironija je što imam baš zdravu djecu.Dobro,manja ima reflux bubrega,ali to smatram više fizičkim problemom.

Bez obzira,svima bih savjetovala da svim silama pokušaju dojiti,i sama smatram da je zdravije i za mamu i za bebu,a i praktičnije je.A ako ne ide da se ne grizu(kao što sam ja).
Neko je dojen i zdrav je.
Neko nije dojen i bolešljiv je.
Neko je dojen i bolešljiv je.
Neko je nedojen i zdrav je.
Kod nas se kaže-kako ti grah padne :Smile: .

----------


## zekana

> Kad nisam dojila mislila sam da je svemoguće.
> Kad sam dojila mislila sam da je precijenjeno.
> 
> Sad s odmakom (iako mala još sisa) mislim da je to samo crtica u djetetovom životu. Vrlo praktična, doduše, ali se ne bih baš grizla i da nikog nisam dojila.
> Interesantno, ali s prvim mi je nedojenje bilo mini smak svijeta, baš sam se osjećala kao nedobra majka.
> 
> Ah, valjda sam odrasla.


Ja sam umalo ostala bez bradavica, samo što nisu otpale... al sam dojila i plakala od bola, a cura je plakala od gladi iako je visila na sisi od-do...

I kad sam "obaviještena" da je cura cijelo vrijeme glaaaaadna, osjećala sam se tako jadno pa sam još dugo, dugo plakala sama sa sobom radi toga. Izdajala sam koliko god sam mogla nakon toga, sve dok nisam presušila.Taman negdje do 6og mjeseca. I onda sam odahnula.

A sad...mmmm... sad kad rodim, ma dat ću opet sve od sebe, ali više mi ne pada na pamet jadikovati oko dojenja. Ima-ima, nema-nema. Toliki stres, tolike suze, a i skoro mjesec dana gladovanja moje cure jer nisam htjela ni čuti za opciju da nemam mlijeka dovoljno, ma nije vrijedno ničega. Ako ne bude pape u sisi,  biti će pape u flašici. 

Mogu oni pisati i za i protiv dojenja, ma kao da je mene tko pitao što hoću? Tako mi je bilo kako mi je bilo. Bitno je da znam da sam dala sve od sebe da mi beba bude sretna, zdrava i sita!  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

zekana, drugi put imaj spreman broj sos telefona za dojenje i slobodno zovi ako budeš u sličnoj situaciji! Ovo što pišeš zvuči kao da si imala problema s položajem djeteta na dojci, odnosno, ono je pogrešno prihvaćalo bradavicu, posljedica toga su obično bolovi i ragade na dojci, a dijete ne uspijeva izvući dovoljno mlijeka. Imaš i na rodinom portalu a i drugdje po netu članaka o tome i prikaza pravilnog položaja djeteta  na dojci, prouči unaprijed.

Moguće je naravno i da zaista nisi imala dovoljno mlijeka, ali to su vrlo rijetki slučajevi.
Sretno  :Smile: 

Za statistiku, kad se već postrojavamo: moje dijete je dojilo čak preko 5 godina. Iznimno je zdrava, vrtićko doba je prošlo tek s pokojom prehladom ili virozicom, a i sad kad je prestala je vrlo zdrava. Ima skoro 7 g i nikad nije popila antibiotik.

----------

